# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  Rizomas de cala o cartucho

## Rabrindanat

*Estoy interesado en adquirir rizomas de cala, también conocida como cartucho; deseo contactarme con floricultores de la región Lima. hsapiens100@yahoo.es.*  *Saludos.*  *Ruber*Temas similares: Bulbos, rizomas y plantines enrraizados para flor cortada

----------


## gjaram

Muy buenas tardes; una vez me escribiste a mi correo de yahoo porque deseabas adquirir plántulas de frambuesa y tecnología de su cultivo y aprender reproducción vegetal in vitro mediante tecnología sencilla. Veo que finalmente no realizaste el cultivo de frambuesos y buscas rizomas de calas. Cuentame ya encontraste algún proveedor en Lima. Yo solamente te podría recomendar proveedores en Chile, ya que este cultivo lo desarrollaron varias empresas que conosco. El cultivo de la cala el único problema que presenta es la Erwinia, incluso in vitro se manifiesta y es dificil de erradicarla, pero se puede. 
Cuando me escribiste al yahoo, yo estaba trabajando para una empresa peruana, no tenía tiempo ni podía hacer asesorías a otras persona o empresas, pero ahora estoy disponible para realizar la transferencia de tecnología a quien yo estime conveniente. Si te interesa información sobre proveedores de calas te puedo hacer llegar un par de nombres, Hasta pronto, Gloria

----------

